# FS: Daiwa Emblem Casting Surf Rod EM-ES1142HRB $75



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

Item is as stated in title. It is in pretty good condition except for the foam grip. The upper grip has a pretty bad cut in it, and both have several bad scratches. This is not on the rod though, just on the foam. This is a two part 11'4" rod, rated for heavy lures 4-7oz. Line 20-40 pounds. $75 picked up in Norfolk


----------

